# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Removal of Email WeatherWall airconditioner

## Howie

Has anyone had experience in removing a Email Weather wall air conditioner. (WW17H).  Any tips would be greatly apprecieted. I'm not sure if I should just start dismantleing the components or can the air conditioner be removed from the wall as a complete unit ??

----------


## Barry_White

Howie  
My memory of when I was installing them was that if you take the front off it on the inside it should allow you to pull it out of the hole in the wall. There may be some fixings both on the inside and maybe a support bracket underneath on the outside.

----------


## akubraa

I would like to know if there is anyone in Melbourne who could still service and repair the old Westinghouse Weatherwall air conditioner. 
Thanks

----------


## penair

Gday Akubraa, the weatherwall aircon unit is still serviceable depending on the fault. if you can reply with what the system is not doing i can possibly let you know what is required to repair it. the most common fault with the old weatherwalls is that the oil filled fan motor run capacitors rupture and leak oil, with a noticeable acrid smell. this will stop operation of the fan and possibly trip the circuit breaker also. btw, dont get the oil on your skin... nasty stuff!

----------


## pepsimax7up

Howie you will find the there is a bracket on the outside wall which is iused to hange the unit. The main unit will jus lift off. Be warned it is very, very heavy.

----------


## renovate

I would like to replace my weatherwall air conditioner. I was wondering if there is a product on the market that will fit in the existing space and do the same job of heating and cooling. I would prefer this to a large unit hanging off the wall, so commonly used nowadays. Anyone with any suggestions?

----------


## eddyoz

> I would like to replace my weatherwall air conditioner. I was wondering if there is a product on the market that will fit in the existing space and do the same job of heating and cooling. I would prefer this to a large unit hanging off the wall, so commonly used nowadays. Anyone with any suggestions?

  
Did you find a suitable replacement for the weather wall?
Our unit,model EW21H fitted in the 70's is struggling to cool and heat,only hope it requires gas.If it is beyond repair,will replace it with an Airwell SX console unit that will also maintain the two room coverage and looks about the same dimensions.
Geoff

----------

